# best shoes for pivoting?



## dan.h (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find a good pair of shoes for pivoting/shifting that are *larger* than size 13 mens?  I've looked in the stores in town here (Victoria, BC) as well as online sites but they only go up to size 12 or 13.  I assume the best types of shoes for this would be those which have pivot points on the sole, near the heel?  Any names of these shoes would also help.

Thanks!


----------



## chinaboxer (Jan 28, 2010)

nothing better than chuck taylors! =D  but seriously, i would look into any good wrestling shoe, also Otomix make some very good sneaks specifically for the martial arts.

here's the Otomix website..

http://otomix.stores.yahoo.net/otomixfootwear.html


----------



## Poor Uke (Jan 28, 2010)

In all honesty I would learn to do this in the shoes that you normally wear day in day out.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 28, 2010)

Poor Uke said:


> In all honesty I would learn to do this in the shoes that you normally wear day in day out.


 
Beat me to it :asian:


----------



## dan.h (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks.  I'll take a look at those shoes.  As for just using the shoes I wear everyday, I'm not allowed to be wearing outside shoes in the dojo/kwoon.  The shoes I wear during class are my indoor basketball shoes which unfortunately have way too much grip and really jack my ankels and knees when trying to shift in those sticky shoes.


----------



## BlueVino (Jan 31, 2010)

dan.h said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a good pair of shoes for pivoting/shifting that are *larger* than size 13 mens?



We have similar problems, I wear a very wide 13, and it's hard to find the width.

I've had luck with zappos.com and New Balance walking shoes. They're similar in size and weight to my everyday shoes, don't mark the floor, and breathe well enough. The guys who wear running shoes in class seem to tear them up pretty quickly, for what that's worth.

Don't get too hung up on the tread design; as long as it's not _too_ aggressive, like a hiking boot or something, you should be ok.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Feb 24, 2010)

Skate shoes for me...flat bottoms, hard compound,they are made specifically for wear and tear....brand,
Etnies,emerica.I had one pair for nearly two years.two cents....


----------



## almost a ghost (Feb 26, 2010)

Since I train mostly on smooth concrete floors I find that indoor soccer shoes are the best (Adidas Sambas). Had mixed results on hardwood floors but mostly positive, same thing with carpet.


----------



## BlueVino (Feb 27, 2010)

almost a ghost said:


> Since I train mostly on smooth concrete floors I find that indoor soccer shoes are the best (Adidas Sambas). Had mixed results on hardwood floors but mostly positive, same thing with carpet.



Indoor soccer shoes are a popular choice at my school as well, but I've never been able to find them wide enough to fit my feet.
I've known some pretty proficient martial artists who preferred wrestling shoes. Predictably, I couldn't get them in my width (so I know not of what I speak), but it always struck me that they'd be too sticky.


----------



## mograph (Feb 28, 2010)

Shoes for squash or indoor tennis might work.


----------

